# PLATTENSEE- Ungarn



## FEDO (29. Dezember 2013)

Hey Leute!

War von euch schon mal jemand am Plattensee in Ungarn zum Zander-/Barschfischen? Kann mir jemand Tipps zu vermeintlich guten Spots/Gewässerabschnitten bzw. Unterkünften geben?
Wäre mir und meinen Kumpels eine echte Hilfe....

Danke schon mal im Voraus und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr#h


----------



## angelmäcky (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PLATTENSEE- Ungarn*

Fahre jedes Jahr zum Plattensee, immer zum Nordufer,um Aale
und Zander zu fangen.Hat aber in den letzen Jahren nachgelassen mit den Fängen.Für Zander soll es in Thiany am besten sein,dort ist es auch am tiefsten,
In Ungarn darf man noch mit lebenden Köfi angeln mit zwei Ruten.
Unterkünfte gibt es überall.Häuser oder Zimmer zu vermieten.
Ich bin immer mit Wohnwagen auf Campingplätze.
MLG


----------



## FEDO (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PLATTENSEE- Ungarn*

Hey!
Danke für die rasche Antwort! Wie siehts mit den aktuell gängigen 'modernen Methoden' aus? Hast du da Erfahrung? 
Wir waren bis dato noch nie am Plattensee - das soll sich aber nächstes Jahr ändern und drum schauen wir uns jetzt schon mal ein bisschen um.
Wann/Wohin fährst du immer? 
Die Aale bekommst als Beifang beim Angeln mit Köderfisch(fetzen)?

mbG


----------



## Mozartkugel (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PLATTENSEE- Ungarn*

waren früher auch regelmäßig am BALATON  war immer schön... das Essen ist sehr lecker und günstig. Unterkünfte sind auch nicht teuer. Wir haben immer gut Karpfen, Katzenwelse und Wolga-Zander gefangen. Ist aber schon viele Jahre her, wie es aktuell ist weiß ich nicht.


----------



## antonio (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PLATTENSEE- Ungarn*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> waren früher auch regelmäßig am BALATON  war immer schön... das Essen ist sehr lecker und günstig. Unterkünfte sind auch nicht teuer. Wir haben immer gut Karpfen, Katzenwelse und Wolga-Zander gefangen. Ist aber schon viele Jahre her, wie es aktuell ist weiß ich nicht.



wie gesagt früher.

antonio


----------



## FEDO (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PLATTENSEE- Ungarn*

mmhhh....so richtig umhaun tut mich das jetzt aber nicht ;-)
Heißt wir können uns die Reise der Zander wegen sparen, oder?
Obwohl: Hauptsache am Wasser(und wenns ein fremdes is)


----------



## pike-81 (29. Dezember 2013)

Moinsen!
War auch mal da. Das Ufer war mit großen Steinen befestigt. 
Dazwischen lauerten Aale und Würfelnattern riesigen Köderfischschwärmen auf. 
Diese kann man sehr gut mit der Senke als Köder fangen. 
Morgens und Abends lassen sich dann die Zander blicken. 
Weitere Hotspots sind Krautfelder und Untiefen, da das Gewässer sehr monoton ist. 
Besonders fängig ist eine Paternostermontage mit einem Einzelhaken und Köderfisch an einer kräftigen, nicht zu kurzen Grundrute. Haben wir uns von den Einheimischen angekuckt. 
Eine weitere Rute mit Futterkorb und Maden, Wurm oder Mais rausgehauen, sorgt immer wieder für Überraschungen. 
Karpfen, riesige Brassen und ein ganz besonderer Fisch. Ziege? Sieht aus wie ein fliegender Fisch, nur VIEL größer. 
Poste mal Deine Fänge. 
Petri


----------



## Mozartkugel (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PLATTENSEE- Ungarn*

mittlerweile würde es mich auch eher an den Ebro ziehen. Barcelona (Frau kann einkaufen gehen) ist nicht weit, die Frau kann am Meer plantschen, mit einem Billigflieger ist man schneller da und essen ist auch gut. Unterkünfte sind wohl etwas teurer und die Frauen auch nicht ganz so hübsch wie am Balaton... als Teenager ein wichtiges Argument, aber im Alter konzentriert man sich mehr aufs angeln |supergri


----------



## FEDO (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PLATTENSEE- Ungarn*

Guten Morgen Leute!
Danke für die Antworten.
Nunja es wird ja noch ein paar Monate dauern, aber 3-4 Tage werden wir uns schon gönnen - fahren ja nicht all zu lang dort hin.
Wir weren uns mal eine Unterkunft mit Boot suchen und dann gehts schon los....und wenn die Mädchen dort hübsch sind, passts ja auch|supergri

@ Mozartkugel: Mit dem Ebro werd ich dir dann vermutlich Ende 2014 recht geben, zumal ich dort im November hin schau....auf Flußbarsch solls gehen....und da bin ich schon richtig gespannt und heiß drauf.:k:k:k
War von euch schon mal wer am 'oberen See'?

lG


----------



## klosterangler14 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: PLATTENSEE- Ungarn*

Weis einer wie alt man sein muss um da alleine angel zu dürfen?
Weil ich bin erst 15 und ich fahr da dieses jahr mit meiner Familie hin. Außerdem wollte ich mal fragen ob man da auch Stippen kann, weil alle sagen das der See so flach ist?!
LG


----------



## Hupf (15. April 2014)

*AW: PLATTENSEE- Ungarn*

Bissle spät vielleicht, aber mein Vater wohnt da und ich bin gebürtiger Ungar.. Mit Geld geht dort eigentlich alles, wenn nicht am Balaton, dann halt einer von den vielen kleinen Seen drumherum. Man muss nur wissen wo. Entweder im Reisebüro fragen, oder einen Angler am Balaton anquatschen auf deutsch, englisch, denglisch, handfüßisch  Alter ist eigentlich egal. Die privaten kleinen Seen verkaufen nur, wenn jemand was angelt nach Gewicht. Die sind also froh, wenn Kinder, Jugendliche, Erwachsene viel rausholen. Einheimische bekommen andere Preise, wie auch im Restaurant. Deswegen ruhig vorher feilschen, da sind die Ungarn ned böse. Aber Deutsche zahlen halt mehr  Also ruhig bissle auf korrekten Deutschen machen. Dann darf man im Prinzip alles.


----------

